# ovulation before hcg hitting zero..Long post



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Hello,

I am not sure where the best place to post this is, so if you think there may be a better forum please let me know.

Here is my story... I had a natural miscarriage beginning on the 9th of Feb. ON monday my Hcg levels were 7,000. Went in the following Tues the 12th and had a D&C (they suspected Molar so a D&C was necessary) next day Hcg was 5,000 one week later Hcg 2,000. Pathology report claimed a "completed miscarriage" before D&C. so yes, the D&C was completely unnecessary, ugh! I did not bleed at all after the d&C and then started what seemed like period like bleeding on the 18th (6 days later) that lasted for 5 days and then the bleeding stopped. March 3rd i felt what i believed to be ovulation cramps, but assumed not because i thought my Hcg levels were too high to ovulate. (have found out since that you can ovulate with Hcg in your blood, oops) Dh and i DTD on the evening of March 3rd and 4th 1st time since D&C. March 5th Hcg 660. 3 days later i spotted a dot of pink and had some slight cramping. Following week cramps and stretching feelings (nothing painful) on and off and March 13-14 more spotting reddish brown only when wiping through the day. Hcg draw on the 14th, 250. Today March 15th dark brown (almost black) spot and now nothing.
Dr said that Hcg was pretty inconclusive at this point to determine pregnancy even if i do a serial test since i still have Hcg from the miscarriage and that could fall while the other is rising. My next test is on the 25th. So until then i am obsessing (driving Dh crazy) over what is going on. could i be pregnant? or is this just crazy post miscarriage stuff?

Has anyone ever heard of anyone getting pregnant with Hcg still in their blood? or was that spotting my period? Can they be like that after a miscarriage?

Thanks for reading and helping me with my obsession


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I hope the best for you.
I too want to know what all hcg in the blood means. After having a -hcg then passing a chunk of placenta, I'm really wondering.


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

I am pretty sure I O'd 2 days ago. Don't go by my chart, i think FF is 3 days early.
I would have still had an hcg of about 9. I know that is very low but it was definitely not negative for PG.

Good luck, I hope it works out however you want it!


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks ladies,

Yesterday AF finally came for a visit. I think the spotting was just my body getting ready for it. Everything seems pretty normal and i am pretty sure i did O on the 3rd, 12 days before AF. Sounds about right doesn't it?
Can anyone tell me if you count the first day of your period, the day you start spotting or the day the flow really starts?
I am trying to figure this all out since we will be trying for another now.


----------



## Amydoula (Jun 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *iluvbnamomma* 
Thanks ladies,

Yesterday AF finally came for a visit. I think the spotting was just my body getting ready for it. Everything seems pretty normal and i am pretty sure i did O on the 3rd, 12 days before AF. Sounds about right doesn't it?
Can anyone tell me if you count the first day of your period, the day you start spotting or the day the flow really starts?
I am trying to figure this all out since we will be trying for another now.

According to what I've read CD1 is the first day of real flow.


----------



## Kayda's Mom (Feb 5, 2007)

I had a D&C on March 5. I feel a bit helpless, frustrated, and confused about what is going on with my body. I don't expect to get AF until the around April 5...just because that is what I was told by the doctor. She also said the first period could be "wacky".
I was going to try and start charting to see if I can figure anything out.
I was going to start with the day of the D&C as day 1. One of the girls at work said that you had to take your temp at the same time each day when you woke up. I just returned to shift work today and was wondering how that would throw everything off.
I have never cared about AF, ovulation days, etc. and now I am obsessed because I want to try again asap and I would hate to have a missed ovulation.


----------



## shannjane (Feb 13, 2008)

We have had three miscarriages and it was always different when I got my period. it only took a short time after D&C(maybe 3 wks). the second miscarriage it took a month and a half and the third only took 1 wk and a half. I say if there is a complete break btw mc and period---no spotting ---nothing for several days or weeks you can consider the first flow your period. you count exactly two weeks from the first day of your period. I know what you mean about wanting to try again right away that was exactly how I felt after the first two----I was counting the days to ovulation, but this last time has made me want a break-----too emotionally frustrating.


----------



## always hope (Feb 2, 2008)

I don't know much about your chances of being pregnant but I would say the bleeding you had was your period. I had a period about 2 weeks after my D&C and my hcg was still in the hundreds. I then ovulated about CD20. So I think HCG does have to be quite high to prevent ovulation.

I hope you get the news you want. Not knowing what is happening is really tough though. I think something else to keep in mind is that after the D&C your uterine lining may not have built up enough for implantation. However, I have heard it is quite common to get pregnant straight after a miscarriage.

I am sorry I am not being very helpful.

So sorry you even have to deal with this.


----------



## iluvbnamomma (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks ladies for your words.

AF is still here and a little heavier than usual more cramping too







I am hoping that after all this bleeding that my HCG will hit zero. It would be nice to be able to trust a preg test again. We will be ttc this month for sure









Always Hope, i saw in your post that you experienced a Partial Molar preg. I am so sorry that you had to go through this. They suspected a mole for me and so i researched the heck out of it and i imagine it must be very hard to go through. Thankfully, for me it was ruled out. Good luck TTC in April.
BTW, do you know about the Molar board at babycenter.com?


----------

